# Notebookgrafik - vergleich



## Wired (3. Januar 2010)

Da ich mir demnächst ein notebook zulegen will und ich nich so richtig bei den mobilen grafikeinheiten durchblick stell ich hier einmach mal ein paar fragen an die user von Notebooks.

*1.*
Wollt ich wissen welche von den GPUs die meiste leistung bringt.
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670 oder NVIDIA GeForce GT240M?

*2.*
Wie hoch ist die differenz der leistung zwischen:
Mobility Radeon HD 4650 / Mobility Radeon HD 4670
GeForce GT220M / GeForce GT240M

*3.*
Mit welchen desktop grafikkarten sind die 4 mobilen grakas bei frage 2 vergleichbar?


*PS:* groß und klein schreibung einfach ignorieren.


----------



## anselm (3. Januar 2010)

Das hier könnte dir vielleicht helfen. 

Notebookcheck: AMD ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670


----------



## Wired (3. Januar 2010)

da war ich zwar schon mal, auf der site aber wirklich aussagekräftig is des für mich leider nicht grad :-/


----------



## anselm (3. Januar 2010)

Wired schrieb:


> *1.*
> Wollt ich wissen welche von den GPUs die meiste leistung bringt.
> ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4670 oder NVIDIA GeForce GT240M?



Die HD 4670 ist auf jeden fall besser.



Wired schrieb:


> *2.*
> Wie hoch ist die differenz der leistung zwischen:
> Mobility Radeon HD 4650 / Mobility Radeon HD 4670
> GeForce GT220M / GeForce GT240M



Der Unterschied zwischen der 4670 und der 4650 liegt in der Taktrate.
Leistungsmäsig ist da kein so ein großer Unterschied
die GT240 ist schon um einiges besser als die GT220.



Wired schrieb:


> *3.*
> Mit welchen desktop grafikkarten sind die 4 mobilen grakas bei frage 2 vergleichbar?



Bei ATI ist der Unterschied zwischen Mobiler- und Destopgrafikarte
nicht so groß wie bei Nvidia


----------



## michelthemaster (3. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen. Zum Thema: Die Mobility Radeon 4650 ist den Geforce bis GT240  überlegen, siehe auch Notebookcheck. Jedoch darauf achten das sie mindestens DDR3 Ram hat, mit DDR2 ist sie etwas langsamer. Die Radeon 4650 in meinem Dell Studio 17 in Kombi mit i7 stellt alles flüßig dar und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit. Sie hat allerdings auch GDDR3 Ram verbaut ^^ Soll heißen: Radeons sind den Geforce bis zur mittleren Leistungsklasse auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen. Die Radeon 4670 kann übrigens laut Notebookcheck fast mit einer Geforce 250 GTS mithalten und Notebooks damit sind wesentlich günstiger, daher ist diese auch empfehlenswert, wobei man seine 4650 auch einfach übertakten kann, da der Unterschied zwischen 4650 und 4670 nur in der Taktrate liegt, mach ich bei meiner auch. Gpu 625 Mhz und Ram 840 Mhz sind bzw sollten kein Problem sein und lassen sich einfach bewerkstelligen in meinem Dell Studio. Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2010)

Wired schrieb:


> da war ich zwar schon mal, auf der site aber wirklich aussagekräftig is des für mich leider nicht grad :-/


 
bitte?!? o_O

da stehen mehrere benchmarks und sogar mehrer spielebenchmarks, wo du sogar vergleichen kannst, ob und wie eine andere CPU oder anderes grakaRAM ne rolle spielt - was soll denn da sonst noch alles stehen? 

ne 4650 is mit gleichem graka-RAM und CPU als partner etwas besser.


----------



## mattinator (3. Januar 2010)

Leistungsvergleich (zumindest bis 3DMark06) gibt es auch bei Notebookcheck: Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News (Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste). Hier mal ein Auszug 3DMark06 für die von Dir genannten mobilen Chips:



Mobility Radeon HD 4670: 6842
Mobility Radeon HD 4650: 6251
GeForce GT 240M: 6037
GeForce GT 220M: 4010
3DMark06 ist zwar für aktuelle Spiele nicht so sehr aussagefähig, aber in der Relation der Chips für eine qualitative Bewertung wahrscheinlich ausreichend.
Mobile Chips mit Desktop-Pendants zu vergleichen macht sicher nicht wirklich einen Sinn, wobei die AMD-/ATI-Chips gegenüber NVIDIA dort relativ besser abschneiden.


----------



## Wired (3. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> bitte?!? o_O
> 
> da stehen mehrere benchmarks und sogar mehrer spielebenchmarks, wo du sogar vergleichen kannst, ob und wie eine andere CPU oder anderes grakaRAM ne rolle spielt - was soll denn da sonst noch alles stehen?



Ja schon... nur wurden die einzelnen mobile GPUs mit, zum teil, unterschiedlichen games gebenched so das man kein vergleich bei ein und dem gleichen spiel machen kann, soll heißen gpu X wurde mit risen und gpu Y mit crysis getestet...




mattinator schrieb:


> Leistungsvergleich (zumindest bis 3DMark06) gibt es auch bei Notebookcheck: Notebook Test, Laptop Test und News (Notebookcheck: Mobile Grafikkarten - Benchmarkliste). Hier mal ein Auszug 3DMark06 für die von Dir genannten mobilen Chips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für mich waren die 3DMark Benchmarks noch nie wirklich aussagefähig, mag solchesynthetische auch nicht so.

Auf jedenfall hab ich meine antworten zum größtenteil und weis auf weilen chip ich setze beim kauf, danke euch für die kompetente hilfe .


----------



## psyphly (8. Januar 2010)

Die momentan größte Leistung bringt die Mobility 4870X2 mit DH Mod und aktuellem Treiber (Asus W90VP)


----------

